# another tank on the way!



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

So, i'm sitting in the living room with my wife, watching the Goonies on TV, drinking a glass of wine. My wife looks in the corner at my 54 reef and says "you know, I always wondered why we didn't put that tank in the den and have a larger tank on that wall." So, its time to relocate the 54 reef (again) and buy a 75 or 90 for the wall! 

Ahhhhhh...

Actually, I may have to move this thread to another forum, because i'm having the itch for a live plant tank. What to do with a 90 gallon tank???? Who loves my wife? ;-)


----------



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

Doesn't get any better than when the wife suggests a bigger tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Drinking wine, watching the "Goonies" and she suggests a larger tank?? It doesn't get much better than that. Planted tanks can be superb and I'm going to love following your planted build thread, should you decide to do one. Knowing you, you'll be tackling this project with your typical aplomb.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I do realize that this is extremely early, heck just a next day reaction. But i'm really looking at this tread as a way to bounce ideas around on a somewhat higher level. What can I do at this point in my fishkeeping "career" that will really hold my interest and be something new and exciting. I really want to do a tank that is worth talking about and that would be different from the bread and butter threads you see all over the internet.

One idea that hit me today was to do a non-photosynthetic coral reef system with Seahorses and Pipefish. THAT would be a challenge.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll say. Everything I've read and heard is about how tough it is to keep seahorses alive and thriving. Something I saw recently at a local aquarium were Sea Dragons. That would be worth talking about. I'd never seen a sea dragon (is it a seahorse species?) before and marveled at its intricacies. I hope you don't mind that I'm posting a picture in your thread but I found these to be such amazing creatures (pardon my lack of camera skills)


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Right now I'm on a reef kick but a 90gallon planted freshwater tank would be nice.


----------



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

I am curious, what are "goonies"?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

How bout a planted saltwater tank? I saw a photo of a tank recently , I believe the gentlemans name was Tom Barr, that was a very colorful example . To be fair most of the plant's weren't actually plant's per se but rather diffeernt colors of Algae and some weeds. I thought the tank looked quite nice. Googling info .."Planted Saltwater Tanks" might bring something that would interest you .
Freshwater Planted tanks are themselves quite beautiful too.


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

mrmosin said:


> I am curious, what are "goonies"?


A movie from the late 80's (???) early nineties. (Date may be wrong). Bout a bunch of kids in Oregon that get tangled up in a family gang's search for treasure ship. Good movie, watch it sometime haha.

And can't wait to start following this Pasfur, I'm sure one way or another, however you decide, you will go all out and do it right, and completely awesome. And it would be great to see something different and over the top, like you wanna do! And looked up what 1077 was talkin about.. looks way good. Definitely something to consider IMO.

You have an awesome wife... wish my gf was that way... :lol:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

The Goonies, wine, fish tank talk... doesn't get much better than that Pasfur ;-)

A 90 gallon tank, heavily planted with dark background and a very large school of small shoaling fish would look awesome!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Ahhh... this debate won't end in my mind until I add water. LOL

1077, I love your idea. I initially had a visual image of a Kaudern Cardinal biotope, which would naturally be wooded and loaded with different seaweeds, and just a scattering of live rock. This is what led to my idea of a non-photosynthetic reef, which will require great research on my part to pull off, and with research and inexperience comes risk and $$$$. 

On the freshwater side, I have some very nice driftwood pieces and beautiful silk leaf vines that are just going to waste. These would make a great backdrop to a live plant system. Live plants would also be a research project for me, because it has been nearly 10 years since my last live plant FW systems. The brain is a little rusty!

I could also move my 54 reef into the 90 and make the 54 a new setup.

Kymmie- I have no experience with Sea Dragons. I have also seen them at public aquariums, but this is about the extent of it.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

What bout a nice heavely rock scaped african cichlid tank. A 90 would look awsome with lace rocks on one end. Some driftwood in the mid. and planted on the other end wow the posibilitys. Some yellows labs, red zebras, ect. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

mollies said:


> What bout a nice heavely rock scaped african cichlid tank. A 90 would look awsome with lace rocks on one end. Some driftwood in the mid. and planted on the other end wow the posibilitys. Some yellows labs, red zebras, ect. Just my opinion.


Ahhh... my younger years. I spent the first 5 years of my addition to fish messing around with African's in some way or another. I would never consider going back, unless it were a Tanganyika display. Perhaps some shell dwelling species.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I love the shell dwellers. They're on my list of small tanks I want one day along with a mantis shrimp.

I'm liking the idea of moving the reef to the 90 and using the 54 for a new display. More room for your reef and a nice shape for a freshwater tank.


----------

